# A journal from 2006 till 2011 A quest you might say



## Getbusylivin (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.tumblr.com/blog/genesis9779

You can read this of your own choosing.. There is more to post but if you want to read and comment on it I would encourage you to.. Any advice would be appreciated,, 

If I am not suppose to post links this I apologize in advance,


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

Getbusylivin said:


> http://www.tumblr.com/blog/genesis9779
> 
> You can read this of your own choosing.. There is more to post but if you want to read and comment on it I would encourage you to.. Any advice would be appreciated,,
> 
> If I am not suppose to post links this I apologize in advance,


Link is not redirect to your Tumblr journal...only to the login page...


----------



## Getbusylivin (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.tumblr.com/dashboard
Try this one and let me know if it works


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Login again


----------



## Getbusylivin (Dec 23, 2012)

I am logged in to tumblr, it sounds like this will be a work in progress..


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Seriously, it's really bad form to come onto a forum and try to get people to read your post on another website. Just post it here. Or are you getting paid for clicks or something?


----------



## Getbusylivin (Dec 23, 2012)

No I am not getting paid for clicks, It is just alot of data and I didn't want to overload or wear out my welcome here.. I am not promoting a blog sight in any way. In fact I am brand new to blogging and really don't know what I am doing yet, That is why I tried to post it here to get feedback both positive and critical..

I will do more research and get back to yall.. Thank you for your interest so far


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

I clicked the initial link and was directed to the OP's blog. I think the deal is you have to already be logged in to tumblr to get at it. 

I didn't read the post, as it is quite lengthy and I'm about to go out, but I think you can copy/paste it in a thread here (you may have to use multiple posts within the thread to get it all).


----------



## Getbusylivin (Dec 23, 2012)

Genesis an origin, creation, a beginning 

Think I got it figured out, Let me know if you have any success, Thanks


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok I read the first couple posts and the last bit of the last post. The question I have for you is what consequences have you given to your wife for how she treats you? How have you enforced boundaries? Other than suffering in silence it appears that you're ok with how she is. I say that, because your actions or lack of actions do not match your words. 

You know we teach people how to treat us. When you reward bad behavior and ignore good behavior, those are explicit instructions to the other person.

I assume, based on the length of time that you have been in-active that you're not willing to leave her or enforce her behavior. So what exactly are you willing to do?


----------



## Getbusylivin (Dec 23, 2012)

For the longest time I have accepted the way she is,, I guess for the sake of my children more than anything else, I have 3 , At some point I have to consider my own happiness , We have separated for a while and then got back together but nothing really changed,, I feel like I am the only sacrificing and doing without in this relationship, she seems content with being room mates and raising kids together like we are brother and sister in laws,, 
If I want more than that and I know I do I will have to make a decision to make it better or move on,


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The wife just pegged the BPD meter. I suggest serious counseling and legal aid.


----------

